# Paws in the Park 2009 Hop Farm, Kent 12-13 September



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

All dogs can enjoy a host of have a go events, games and fun competitions, which will include scurries, flyball, agility, and even a My Dogs Got Talent contest. The best trained and working dogs will be on show and competing in agility classes, heelwork to music competition and advanced gun dog tests.

There are top class arena events, trade stands and shopping mall, a huge companion dog show with scruffts heat, as well as the unique K9 Aqua Zone featuring Dash 'N' Splash.

Paws in the Park attracts over 12000 visitors and 9000 dogs, so please bring your Dog and join in the fun!

Vist Welcome to Paws In The Park

SCRUFFTS HEAT
(By kind permission of the Kennel Club)

Kennel Club Scruffts Heats will feature at both Paws in the Park Shows and will be part of the Companion Dog Show organised by Poole Canine Club.

The competition is open to cross breed dogs and the winner of each class will be entered in the Grand Final to compete for the overall accolade of Scruffts Family Crossbreed Dog of the Year at Discover Dogs in November.

Classes are:

Most Handsome Crossbreed Dog 6 months - 7 years 
Prettiest Crossbreed Bitch 6 months - 7 years 
Child's Best Friend* 6 months - 12 years (my dog treacle came 2nd in this group last year)
Golden Oldie Crossbreed 8 years or over

*(handled by a young person between 6 and 16 years of age

Schedule will be available soon.

For further details on SCRUFFTS visit the Kennel Club website: Scruffts - The Kennel Club


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

My Whippet x bedlington (treacle) was entered in the scrufts last year and she can 2nd and she came 3rd in another show 

We had a great day and so did all the dogs

Is anyone going this year or has been before


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

I had a little look at the website and some of the videos of last year, looks alright, im looking into how to get there at the mo but if i can im gonna go, bring one of my bichons down with me, see how easy it is to get to by train first lol.


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

Paws in the Park sounds great - we already bought out tickets! Looking forward to the pooches launching themselves in the pool!!!


----------



## KittyOrochimaru (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm going to come! don't know what day, but i'd love to see some doggies~


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We'll be there with our Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK) stand where you can meet loads of our huskies - including our new puppy Bam-Bam:










Mick


----------



## SmudgeAllart (Jul 27, 2009)

We are going to pop along too, its so close it would be rude not too. It will be Smudge's first dog show can't wait.


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

We'll definately be there with Spud and Buddy, I think they'll love it!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Id love to go


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I will be there . Competing in agility and dash n splash (although more of a dash, stop n splash :laugh: ) with Tilly.


----------



## KittyOrochimaru (Aug 17, 2009)

Bam-Bam is so adorable <3
It /is/ alright for me to bring my camera right o_o? i love taking photos of animals..and of course i'd ask first + post them up on my deviant art account for you all to see ?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Paws In The Park, The Hop Farm, Kent | Facebook


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Ooh I might go! I am going to ask mum! Might take one of the gundogs to show them up on the gundog scurry


----------



## petfriendly (Jun 7, 2009)

This is a great show, Not many shows like this on this year due to the credit crunch. Dev a good day out, We went to the Hampshire show, plenty to see and do, not only for us but our dogs too! Dash & splash fun to watch.

Have found this where you can enter a FREE Competition to win a pair of tickets to go. competition see here>>> Ends quite soon though.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have booked my tickets already for the sat 

Otherwise i woud have entered


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you have to take part in an activity to be allowed in. I don't think Bess would want to do anything, but she loves a day out. So would we have to take part in something?

Also my dad and brother have a show them two days at sandringham for livingheriatge! I am torn as to which one to go to!


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

No you can just wander around, watch the displays, visit the stands, spend loads of money on doggy stuff in the trade stands and have a really good day out!

Mick


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

raindog said:


> No you can just wander around, watch the displays, visit the stands, spend loads of money on doggy stuff in the trade stands and have a really good day out!
> 
> Mick


Okay great! Will deffo try go then!  Thanks


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Cant wait for this show to come along so looking forward to sat


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

We may pop along looks good.
Been to the one at Broadlands this year that was good.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Cant wait untill 2morrow looking so forward to it


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

What a great day we all had 2day

Next year want to stay over to do both days

http://s720.photobucket.com/albums/ww205/Natandjel/paws in the park 2009/


----------



## KittyOrochimaru (Aug 17, 2009)

^ Great pics, i will be there tomorrow  Can't wait~


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

I went yesterday and loved it!
The Dash and Splash was great. Spud jumped 8 feet! Buddy was terrified! They both loved the little paddling pool that was set up by animal ambulance, they went crazy in there.
We bought lots of yummy dog treats, home baked treats are getting really popular. Shame catering for humans wasn't that great!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Had a good day yesterday  Tilly actually jumped in the pool  Chester didn't but he had a swim and donstrated the toller scream quite well lol

Tilly got a 4th and 6th place in the agility


----------



## KittyOrochimaru (Aug 17, 2009)

Today was great, didn't want to leave haha xD Here are some of the pictures i took!
ChiShiDen's Gallery
If it is your dog you may take the photo  I took so many more and so did my father. I just put up the best ones :3!


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

What a weekend!!!!
Had a brilliant time at Paws In The Park raising much needed funds for SHWA(UK). Huge thanks to our staff and volunteers Jo & Jenny, Jo & Joe, Ronnie and Sue, Jayne & Mark, Nikki and Sarah & OH for helping out. Our SHWA(UK) stand was swamped from the start, the dogs were superstars and we still had the energy to win the Canine Quiz in The Dray on Saturday night (beating the Snowpaw Store crew into second place).



















Lots of people bought "Hug-a-Husky" photos with Anya being her usual supermodel self and Bam-Bam being a star in the making:




























In a spare moment, Chena, owned by Sue and Ronnie had a go at the Agility course and did really well:




























Every now and again Ute decided to lead the dogs in entertaining the crowds with a song:



















Bam-Bam with some of his fan club










Not to forget Si-Si (SHWA dog Sierra) and Jo Caddy came 2nd in their first ever CaniX class. Well done Jo and Si-Si.

As I said, brilliant weekend, fantastic company but followed by complete exhaustion. Thanks to everyone who visited our stand and contributed a donation to a very worthwhile cause.

Mick


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Photos of Chester and Tilly


----------

